# sine waves



## evan (Apr 19, 2006)

I downloaded the sine waves to a cd and on the 16hz and up to a few others there is a buzzing heard is this normal or was the disc or file bad when I got to around 60 and above it disappeared


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This is the first I've heard of any buzzing and those sinewaves have been there for several years and downloaded by thousands of people. But anything is possible.

Are you using them as mp3's or did you convert them to wave files?

Listen to them on your computer through Windows Media as mp3 files and see if you notice a buzzing. If so, try re-downloading one of the frequencies that's buzzing (preferrably a higher frequency than 16hz ... if one is buzzing around 50hz or so, use it). See if it still does it... if so let me know which one in particular and I'll see if something may be haywire on our side.


----------

